

Show HN: I have a problem with cmd+w so I made this - alessiosantocs
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dontcloseme/laipkejmihpihdkmbobfpfgopnmboigi

======
alessiosantocs
code is crap right now. I'll see if I can add some neat logic to do this
automatically. I guess firefox does it already?...

